# Abonnements iCal et Google Agenda



## Chantefleur (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si je poste dans la bonne rubrique...
Mon école nous donne nos emplois du temps via Hyperplanning. Je peux obtenir un lien .ics pour le synchroniser en permanence avec iCal, et ça marche très bien, mon hyperplanning apparaît dans mes abonnements et s'affiche sur mon calendrier. Bref, je suis contente, je sais quand je dois aller en cours.
... Sauf que maintenant, j'aimerais bien synchroniser tout ça avec mon Google Agenda, histoire de l'avoir aussi sur mon téléphone Android (oui je sais c'est mal, mais l'iPhone coûte trop cher pour une étudiante :rose. Et là, c'est le drame : lorsque dans mon Google Agenda, onglet "autres agendas" je fais "ajouter par le lien" et que j'entre l'url de mon hyperplanning (qui marche très bien, n'est-ce pas, puisque j'arrive à l'utiliser dans iCal et que l'entrer dans mon navigateur me fait télécharger le fichier .ics), j'ai le petit message orange qui s'affiche et m'indique que c'est en cours de synchronisation ; j'attends... et... rien. Le petit message s'efface, et mon emploi du temps reste obstinément vide.
Est-ce qu'il y aurait une manière de contourner le problème, à défaut de le résoudre ? Par exemple en faisant croire à Google Agenda que cet emploi du temps, c'est moi qui l'ai créé sur mon iCal maison et qu'il doit le charger au même titre que mon rendez-vous chez le dentiste ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Octobre 2013)

ben c'est pas là
le sujet sera deplacé

t'as oublié de preciser quel ical, ( quel OS mac)
( les choses varient un peu entre version)

et si tu faisais l'inverse  -t'abonner via google à un calendrier...ical-
ca donne quoi?
voir là et gaffe au detail de la" double identification"
https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/99358


ps t'es loiiiiin d'etre un cas unique
 il y a toujours eu des couacs es abonnements google agenda
(toutes machines tous OS)


----------



## Chantefleur (6 Octobre 2013)

Mac version 10.8.2, Calendrier version 6.0
Mon iCal et mon Google Agenda sont déjà synchro pour tout ce qui est "agenda perso" (= rdv que je rajoute à la main, mais pas les cours de mon école, donc), pas de souci de ce côté. Le problème, c'est vraiment l'abonnement de mon Google Agenda à l'agenda de l'école qui n'est pas possible alors que le même abonnement marche nickel dans iCal.



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*La synchronisation de calendrier (ou d'autre chose), ça relève des réseaux, pas vraiment de la bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------

